# tooth bar



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Here's a photo of the tooth bar I made for my FEL. It sure digs better, now! It took about an hour to cut and about 30 minutes to drill 4 holes in the bucket. Any guesses as to what it's made from?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Metal? yumyum yumyum yumyum


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

A boxblade blade???


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Metal? yumyum yumyum yumyum *


HAR! HAR! HAR! I decided to go with cardboard on this one, I wondered why it melted in the rain.....) :furious: 

Actually, it's made from a used grader blade bit that the county throws away. I snagged 4 of them and have used them for variuos projects. I need to go back and snag a few more!

I cut the side of the teeth on a chop saw and the "valleys" with a torch. The teeth stick out about 3" I have another that only has about half the teeth.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

nice work fordfarm! 

great scrounging and recycling :tractorsm


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

The price was great!!!!!!!!!!I'll bet you saved about 250 bucks making your own. Nothing wrong with that.


----------

